# Garden tips for dog owners (long)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Nancy!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW,  Having just come back from the garden store with some "goodies" LOL, this came at a good time! With Sienna still in chomp and graze mode, everything is behind chicken wire, but hopefully by the time my "by the fence" shrubs have filled out I will be able to start on some flower beds next year or so without the barrier.

One can hope, can't I???:crossfing

Thank you SO much for this!!! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the "Don't let your dog see you weed or plant!" If I pull weeds, so does Shadow. 

Tucker watched me plant a small aborv. and a day or two later we watched him running around the yard with it!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Love the "Don't let your dog see you weed or plant!"


oh boy am I in trouble then haha. Not only do they watch me plant and weed... I send the empty pots over the barrier for them to run and play with


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a fairly large garden, and Roxy loves running through it. These tips will help a lot, thanks!


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

We recently bought a house and one area that needs help is definitely the back yard. While we would love to have a beautiful lush yard with plants and flowers, we are just not sure which direction to take because we have 2 goldens, a 13 week old and a 13 month old. 

This info was very helpful. We probably won't get to it until next spring, but I am definitely ready for a beautiful backyard to play with my dogs in. We'll see how it works out. We do have some problem areas that tend to get muddy so we are thinking of laying some gravel down..hope that helps. I am sick of muddy paw prints on my floors!!


----------



## duck (Jan 15, 2011)

The poop in holes really does work. My Scotch is a terrible digger and looks so confused when I go out and shovel all the dirt right back in the holes! Then he sets right in to dig them out again. Last time I filled in the holes I added piles of his poop in the holes with the soil. He watched me with the most unusual expression on his face as I carried shovelfulls of poop across the yard and put it in the holes. He hasn't dug those holes back out!! There will always be more poop for any new holes he digs, so I think I may have finally won this battle!!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

one thing we did was put out little wind chime things in the yard. Noah likes to go over and push them with him nose. Scout could careless about them - but Noah has always done things like that so we added them.

We also plant some things they can kill. They let us know when they don't like a plant...they poop on it. We had one plant last year that they would backup and make sure they were right over it...and poop. NO idea why.

And the weed thing is true...sadly. Watering is hard as well - as water + Golden = play with water.


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

Isn't dog urine good for plants? I've heard this from my friend's grandfather.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

if your soil is nitrogen depleted I suppose it could be as a soil additive...BUT there are much cleaner, neater, more effective way to add nitrogen to your flower beds than having dogs pee on your plants! 



allaboutourdogs said:


> Isn't dog urine good for plants? I've heard this from my friend's grandfather.


----------



## pharrison09 (Nov 30, 2011)

COOL POST! Thanks for the information


----------

